# Job seeker visa to blue card



## Preethi kiran

Hello, 

Can anyone tell me, how much time is it going to take for the conversion of a job seeker visa to a Blue card?, provided:
1. The visa holder is in Germany presently.
2. On receipt of a job contract with the wages necessary for a blue card.

I understand that once you get a job, you need to get your JSV converted to Blue card to work. Am I right or wrong with this? Or is there any intermittent visa between JSV & Blue card to start working in Germany???

I did not find any information regarding this, so had to start a new thread.

Thank you,
Preethi


----------



## daggerhead

*JSV to work permit*



Preethi kiran said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me, how much time is it going to take for the conversion of a job seeker visa to a Blue card?, provided:
> 1. The visa holder is in Germany presently.
> 2. On receipt of a job contract with the wages necessary for a blue card.
> 
> I understand that once you get a job, you need to get your JSV converted to Blue card to work. Am I right or wrong with this? Or is there any intermittent visa between JSV & Blue card to start working in Germany???
> 
> I did not find any information regarding this, so had to start a new thread.
> 
> Thank you,
> Preethi



Hi Preethi.

Do u have any latest information on this ?

Can you share . It will be helpful for me.


Thanks,


----------

